# figured ambrosia maple



## DKMD (May 5, 2012)

So I've kinda got this thing for turning the 'defective' bits and pieces, and a friend of mine was kind enough to send me this gnarly looking piece of ambrosia maple.

It's about 9 inches in diameter and finished with walnut oil, antique oil, and ren wax.

[attachment=5243][attachment=5244][attachment=5245][attachment=5246]


----------



## Twig Man (May 5, 2012)

That is outstanding!!


----------



## brown down (May 5, 2012)

that thing is awesome! that is a nice shape for that piece!! i really want to give it a go at hollow forms but time is of the essence! hopefully down the road.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2012)

Wow, very nice! Do you use a hollowing rig or freehand chisel to do the hollowing on this piece. I am curios as I have never hollowed a piece with such large voids, seems like it would be prone to a catch and explosion. Please, do tell how you did this.


----------



## DKMD (May 5, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Wow, very nice! Do you use a hollowing rig or freehand chisel to do the hollowing on this piece. I am curios as I have never hollowed a piece with such large voids, seems like it would be prone to a catch and explosion. Please, do tell how you did this.



Thanks! I use the monster articulated rig for most of the work on the inside, but I've got a couple of hand tools that see some action as well. In a lot of ways, the pieces with voids are easier since the chips auto-eject and you can sometimes see the cutter. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2012)

DKMD said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, very nice! Do you use a hollowing rig or freehand chisel to do the hollowing on this piece. I am curios as I have never hollowed a piece with such large voids, seems like it would be prone to a catch and explosion. Please, do tell how you did this.
> ...


Thanks for the info David, I never thought of the voids being an advantage, how cool. Now I guess I need to get some info on the rig, I have been thinking about getting or making one for awhile, Still learning and still growing, gotta try new things.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 5, 2012)

Very beautiful wood and incredible use of it.


----------



## BangleGuy (May 5, 2012)

Simply put; Just plain awesome!


----------



## DKMD (May 5, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> i take back whati said about Oakies and rocks….



Don't you start going soft on me now! I won't know how to treat you if you get all friendly!:lolol:


For those of you asking about the hollowing setup, here's the one I use…

http://monster-lathe-tools.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=262&category_id=63

I've also have and use the swan neck bar that's available on the site. The company is in Indiana and was started by Randy Privett who recently passed away… His kids have taken over and are trying to keep things up and running. I know several folks have this setup and enjoy it. The biggest limitation for this rig is the depth you can hollow with the stock bars… I've got to about 11", but I can't say that I enjoyed the last inch or so. There are larger diameter bars available which will extend the depth you can reach.


----------



## Kalai (May 6, 2012)

You did a great job on the bowl, it looks real nice. I remember I used to go to the beach and look for strange pieces of drift wood and turn those into bowls. The odd and strange pieces often create the best looking and the most artistic pieces, just gotta make sure you keep your fingers away from the part that grabs as it is spinning. Keep up the good work, aloha.

Kalai


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 6, 2012)

Keller,
I don't know how I missed this one. It's beautiful. You know how I feel about all the voids. Awesome work!


----------



## Kevin (May 6, 2012)

I missed this one too. Man that is so much eye candy. And because of some recent failures I have a real appreciation for turnings like this that I simply wasn't able to have previously. That's a challenging turn. Stunning. 

:welldone:


----------



## Kevin (May 6, 2012)

DKMD said:


> ... Let me know if you have any questions.



No questions but a request; how about a how-to video of the next one?

:saythat:

:thewave:


----------



## davidgiul (May 6, 2012)

Beautiful piece of work. When I grow up, I want to turn like that.
Dave


----------



## Kevin (May 6, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> When I grow up, I want to turn like that.
> Dave



Not sure you would fit between centers on my little lathe there Dave, b ut I could put you in the trash compactor first and maybe get you on. What do you want to be a bowl or a vase? 






:sorry2:

:wasntme:


----------



## davidgiul (May 6, 2012)

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > When I grow up, I want to turn like that.
> ...


vase works for me


----------



## DKMD (May 6, 2012)

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > ... Let me know if you have any questions.
> ...



I'm flattered, but there are much better sources for video info on hollowing, and there are much better turners on WB. I'm not set up for video anyway.:sorry2:

If you're ever in the neighborhood, I can show you everything I know in half an hour, but we'd have to go over everything twice to fill the time. If I'm able to convince the wife to detour on the way to SWAT, we can sneak in a little turning if you'd like.


----------



## txpaulie (May 6, 2012)

Good grief, David...

That's really nice!

Pieces like that scare the Bejesus outa me!

Very well done!

p


----------



## davidgiul (May 6, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I missed this one too. Man that is so much eye candy. And because of some recent failures I have a real appreciation for turnings like this that I simply wasn't able to have previously. That's a challenging turn. Stunning.
> 
> :welldone:


Just keep turning that cracked Koa bowl and it will eventually look like DK's.


----------



## Vern Tator (May 6, 2012)

*Beautifully Executed Well Done*


----------



## TimR (May 7, 2012)

Great job on that David! If you haven't been told lately...you are one sick puppy when it comes to taking wood that should be a in a burn pile and instead, making something from it! 
Wonderful work, as expected from you!


----------



## DKMD (May 7, 2012)

TimR said:


> ...you are one sick puppy...



You don't know the half of it!:wacko1:


----------



## BangleGuy (May 7, 2012)

I was looking at turned vase again, just sitting in amazement, and I then started to study the quality of the photos and the background. Can you describe or take a big picture of your 'picture-taking' setup? Those are some nice photos and I like the graduated color in the background.


----------



## DKMD (May 7, 2012)

Thanks, Eric. I use a cheap photo cube that I bought off of Amazon with gradient #39 from this place: http://www.phototechinc.com/graduate.htm

The pics were taken with my iPhone 4s which I think is an 8mP camera. I edit in photoshop to crop, straighten, correct color cast, and sharpen. Then I use the 'save for web' feature which allows me to size the photo and choose a resolution that is acceptable to the site(number of kb).

I used ambient light for this one, but I do have some spot lights that came with the cube. I've still got a lot to learn about photography, but the cube and background have helped my photos immensely.


----------

